# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Onderzoek over alcohol

## fleurr

Voor mijn afstudeerthesis voor de Master Communicatiewetenschap aan de Vrije Universiteit doe ik onderzoek naar gezondheidscommunicatie op het gebied van alcoholgebruik, via het sociale medium Twitter. Ik ben hiervoor op zoek naar mensen die aan dit onderzoek deel willen nemen.

Het enige dat je hoeft te doen is een Twitteraccount voor 10 dagen te volgen en twee korte vragenlijsten in te vullen, verspreid over twee weken. Alle gegevens zullen volstrekt anoniem worden verwerkt en enkel gebruikt worden voor dit onderzoek.

Maak je gebruik van Twitter en ben je bereid om mee te doen aan het onderzoek? Klik dan op de onderstaande link!

https://vuass.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_eS3yRLrUmRRZN4h

Alvast heel erg bedankt!

----------

